
Annihilation Is a New Sci-Fi Classic - ardit33
http://cornellsun.com/2018/02/25/annihilation-is-a-new-sci-fi-classic/
======
rabboRubble
Read the book and skip the movie.

~~~
mcphage
What’s wrong with the movie?

~~~
rabboRubble
The books are excellent and the movie looks like a CGI nightmare and what I’ve
seen in the trailers, appears to deviate greatly from the books

~~~
mcphage
The books are excellent, I agree. And from reviews I've ready, it does seem to
diverge greatly. But they don't claim it's a CGI nightmare, and none of this
means that the movie doesn't stand alone as a excellent bit of Sci-Fi.

